# palmer crown le



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i didnt know palmer was still in business. so 1990s, haha

they made ok boards back in the day. dont really hear anything about them anymore and i never see em on the mountain. which leads me to believe they arent doing anything innovative. but i could be wrong, its happened once or twice before.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Isn't the crown like over a grand? If you like cardboard cores in boards more power to you.


----------



## collisson (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm still riding my Palmer Carbon Circle from 2000 or so. It's the one featured in Palmers Pro Snowboarder game. Anyway I've always thought it was a good board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

That's one expensive board, remembers me of the Vapor. I've always wonder if this high priced boards are worth their money.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Short answer Nope!


----------

